
VITALS PRO That Can Alert Before Heart Attack and Strokes - seextrpmaw
VITALS PRO is the first device who works on EIS Sensing Technology and detects Troponin (T and I) micro particles presence in users body. Through this innovative validated technology it can alert users before any future Heart Attacks, Strokes or a Cardiac Arrest. Read More at - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;TOHXM7
======
seextrpmaw
A start-up company named Vitals Pro announced the launch of their wearable
cardiac health monitoring device which is available as smart-watch and
wristband. This device is specially made with many unique features, and
enables users to easily monitor their cardiac health in modern lifestyle. The
company has said that it is the first device, which can provide real-time
medical grade heart health insights and it could save millions of lives every
year from stroke, heart attack, and cardiac arrest. Also, it's the first
portable and user-friendly medical device that can give real-time alerts
before a cardiac arrest and stroke will occur, it will also notify family
Doctor of client situation anytime-anywhere.

